# Is it over for ectomorphs?



## basedfedoracel (Apr 16, 2020)

title


----------



## Gunoieru (Apr 16, 2020)

No me before and after.


----------



## Britishlooksmaxxer (Apr 16, 2020)

Gunoieru said:


> No me before and after.


So it is over still


----------



## Gunoieru (Apr 16, 2020)

Britishlooksmaxxer said:


> So it is over still


Whatever make you feel better


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 16, 2020)

Britishlooksmaxxer said:


> So it is over still


Lol wtf are you legit?


----------



## basedfedoracel (Apr 16, 2020)

Gunoieru said:


> Whatever make you feel better


how did your shoulders get broader?


----------



## Britishlooksmaxxer (Apr 16, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Lol wtf are you legit?


He looks like a 5,5 Manlet in the body of a child kinda like that guy mini Hercules


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 16, 2020)

Britishlooksmaxxer said:


> He looks like a 5,5 Manlet in the body of a child kinda like that guy mini Hercules


Hes 5'9 and bitches go crazy over 6 packs.


----------



## GordonFreeman (Apr 16, 2020)

Depends on the frame. If you have tiny narrow ribcage, then it is indeed over for you. If you're Dorito shaped, then you probably pass the test


----------



## Gunoieru (Apr 16, 2020)

basedfedoracel said:


> how did your shoulders get broader?


Genetic, i mean i m narrow but my shoulders are not that broad, they are medium, i have small wrist, small frame but i have good muscle insertions. 
They are not broad.
I have narrow waist, small head, but short torso, a short torso give you a advantage to have a big upper body. 
Just eat everything, lift and see what you can get natty.


----------



## Pubertymaxxer3 (Apr 16, 2020)

I think it is more over for the endomorphs


----------



## Deleted member 5892 (Apr 16, 2020)

No, it's not over if you have decent shoulder width and a very GL face


----------



## basedfedoracel (Apr 16, 2020)

wannalooksmax said:


> No, it's not over if you have decent shoulder width and a very GL face


fuck, dont have a VERY gl face, what is an easy way to measure shoulder width based on proportions?


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 16, 2020)

Idk if someone looks like Pitt or Arvid it doesn’t matter


----------



## basedfedoracel (Apr 16, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Idk if someone looks like Pitt or Arvid it doesn’t matter


or based in 2 years


----------



## Luke LLL (Apr 16, 2020)

Nah ecto is best bodytype


----------



## basedfedoracel (Apr 16, 2020)

nelson said:


> Nah ecto is best bodytype


no mesomorph is bro


----------



## Nosecel (Apr 16, 2020)

Its over for nonchads


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Apr 16, 2020)

its over for everyone


----------



## Incoming (Apr 20, 2020)

looxmakser49 said:


> Yes. It's well and truly over for ectomorphs. You have a 0% chance of living a fulfilling life as an ectomorph.
> View attachment 365151


Fuark skywalker looks insane here


----------



## Deleted member 5892 (Apr 20, 2020)

No it's not over but you gotta have good shoulder width and a decent frame. But you will never have the same appeal as a meso


----------



## Deleted member 5892 (Apr 20, 2020)

looxmakser49 said:


> View attachment 365173
> View attachment 365174
> View attachment 365175


keep coping


----------



## Halotestin (Apr 20, 2020)

Maybe you can grow wrists by strongmanmaxxing.
My uncle measured 17cm wrist by the time he was in his early twenties now at 35 they are 19.5. I can belive, he was really a wristcel in his adolescent pictures. He is 98kg at 5'11 (180) maybe this played a role.


----------



## RAITEIII (Apr 20, 2020)

Gunoieru said:


> No me before and after.


What changes did u notice in ur face


----------



## Chad1212 (Apr 20, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> bitches go crazy over 6 packs


----------



## Deleted member 5892 (Apr 20, 2020)

looxmakser49 said:


> how does that have anything to do with somatotype? that's just called having a 0.1 percentile frame jfl.


Are you serious !? uuhh...Are you aware that mesomorphs have wider frames and wider clavicles ? WELL, that morph is a mesomorphic version of David laid, which means that if David laid was a mesomorph, he would've looked BETTER even with less muscles. That explains my last statement, that MESOMORPH BODY TYPE > ECTO BODY TYPE.


----------



## Incoming (Apr 20, 2020)

looxmakser49 said:


> no. mesomorphs tend to have wide waists as well.


Am I a fat ectomorph or a mesomprph?



I used to have a very skinny waist as a kid


----------



## KingOfRome (Apr 20, 2020)

looxmakser49 said:


> no. mesomorphs tend to have wide waists as well.


Wide hips is an endomorph trait.


----------



## Deleted member 5892 (Apr 20, 2020)

looxmakser49 said:


> no. mesomorphs tend to have wide waists as well.


They have wide waists with wider shoulders, so they conserve the same ratios as ectomorphs. They have equal ratios and are wider, seems like meso > ecto in the end


----------



## Deleted member 5892 (Apr 20, 2020)

looxmakser49 said:


> when you add size to your bideltoid by getting bigger delts, obviously the ectomorph will have a better ratio than the mesomorph because the additional width from the delts is being divided into a smaller waist.
> 
> e.g.
> 
> ...


Of course. Since your 23.4in bideltoid mesomorph has wider and thicker bones, he needs more muscle mass to get a proportional result (to get a 2.0 ratio). That's the reason why mesomorphs can pack more muscles. To get a proportional result, the mesomorph has to gain a proportional amount of muscle (let's say 4 inch bideltoid).


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Apr 26, 2020)

Ectomorph and mesomorph are bullshit.


----------



## 54UD4D3 (Apr 26, 2020)

No, being ectomorph gives you height halo even if you are short and it gives you lean halo by gymcelling for 6-12 months.


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 26, 2020)

I’m ectomorph but with a good wide shoulders but everything else is ectomorph 


Does that mean I’m slightly meso?


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Apr 26, 2020)

mido the slayer said:


> I’m ectomorph but with a good wide shoulders but everything else is ectomorph
> 
> 
> Does that mean I’m slightly meso?


Many people don't directly fall into one category. That's why I say it's cope.

You can have slow metabolism but fat hope (lol)


----------



## Deleted member 5258 (Apr 26, 2020)

no i remember this meme had alot of foids saying yes and how they love the birdcage on twitter jfl


----------



## KingOfRome (Apr 26, 2020)

54UD4D3 said:


> ectomorph gives you height halo


I'm a 5'9 ecto and I have to say



54UD4D3 said:


> it gives you lean halo by gymcelling for 6-12 months


spreading bullshit is not okay.


----------



## Entschuldigung (Apr 26, 2020)

Ectomorphs have the best bodies when full framed 
thats a fact


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 26, 2020)

Entschuldigung said:


> Ectomorphs have the best bodies when full framed
> thats a fact


Yesssss 
All male model are ectomorph ngl


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Apr 26, 2020)

mido the slayer said:


> Yesssss
> All male model are ectomorph ngl


All americans are endomorphs


----------



## ThreadMatters (Apr 26, 2020)

Its not over if it never began


----------



## Vidyacoper (Apr 26, 2020)

ectomorph is the prettyboy build
imagine not being born with god tier metabolism meaning you constantly look lean


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Apr 26, 2020)

I'm an ectomorph and have done the whole bodybuilding thing in my early 20s..

You're really living life on difficulty mode. More food, more supplements, and more rest. And you'll still never be making gains like Chad Mesomorphs.

Jean Claud Van Damm is ectomorph


----------



## KingOfRome (Apr 26, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> ectomorph is the prettyboy build
> imagine not being born with god tier metabolism meaning you constantly look lean


Most ectomorphs are skinnyfat. True skinny ectomorphs are surprisingly rare.


----------



## Vidyacoper (Apr 26, 2020)

KingOfRome said:


> Most ectomorphs are skinnyfat. True skinny ectomorphs are surprisingly rare.


im a skinny ectomorph


----------



## KingOfRome (Apr 26, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> im a skinny ectomorph


Then congratulations, you're in a lucky minority.


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Apr 26, 2020)

ecto - meso hybrid masterrace rise up


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Apr 26, 2020)

imagine being me endo/ecto
im ecto at natural like 18% which quite makes me endo

and my natural weight is 67 kg and still pretty chubby

going down = dieting and sex drive loss
going up = vommiting cause need to eat to much


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 26, 2020)

Dope said:


> Ectomorph and mesomorph are bullshit.


i wish i wasn't endo fucking morph


----------



## basedfedoracel (Apr 26, 2020)

KingOfRome said:


> Then congratulations, you're in a lucky minority.


I am too a very skinny ecto


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Apr 26, 2020)

streege said:


> i wish i wasn't endo fucking morph


I'm saying there's no such thing, not that they suck lol


----------



## KingOfRome (Apr 26, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> imagine being me endo/ecto
> im ecto at natural like 18% which quite makes me endo
> 
> and my natural weight is 67 kg and still pretty chubby
> ...


17-20% body fat is very common for sedentary ectomorphs who don't track their food intake. Endos with similar lifestyles are lucky to settle at 25% body fat and more typically settle above 30%.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 26, 2020)

KingOfRome said:


> Endos with similar lifestyles are lucky to settle at 25% body fat and more typically settle above 30%.


sounds like you have summarize my life. insane.


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Apr 26, 2020)

KingOfRome said:


> 17-20% body fat is very common for* sedentary* ectomorphs who don't track their food intake. Endos with similar lifestyles are lucky to settle at 25% body fat and more typically settle above 30%.


dont track, but walk every day, gym every other, when summer cardio almost each day, still chubby


----------



## KingOfRome (Apr 26, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> dont track, but walk every day, gym every other, when summer cardio almost each day, still chubby
> View attachment 376423


You'd probably be even fatter if you didn't take the measures you do already. If you want to be lean, tracking your food intake is an absolute must. You can't just walk the dog and play around in the gym three or four times a week, and expect to be ripped.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 26, 2020)

KingOfRome said:


> You'd probably be even fatter if you didn't take the measures you do already. If you want to be lean, tracking your food intake is an absolute must. You can't just walk the dog and play around in the gym three or four times a week, and expect to be ripped.


what about fasting and going to the gym to compensate for the lazyness to make a whole diet ?


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Apr 26, 2020)

KingOfRome said:


> You'd probably be even fatter if you didn't take the measures you do already. If you want to be lean, tracking your food intake is an absolute must. You can't just walk the dog and play around in the gym three or four times a week, and expect to be ripped.


true, the problem with tracking and efict is a complete sex drive loss unfortunately


----------



## KingOfRome (Apr 26, 2020)

streege said:


> what about fasting and going to the gym to compensate for the lazyness to make a whole diet ?


Depends on what kind of fasting and what you're doing in the gym. Intermittent fasting with no effort put into restricting what you eat during your feeding window will just make you binge-prone, and you will probably either maintain your bf% or increase it. Not eating at all will cause too much loss in lean body mass, meaning you'll have to go down to extremely low body weights to get the bf% you want, assuming you have the incredible willpower necessary to do that.



Chico Chicowski said:


> true, the problem with tracking and efict is a complete sex drive loss unfortunately


You may have to ask yourself if getting lean is truly worth the effort to you.


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Apr 26, 2020)

looxmakser49 said:


> View attachment 365173
> View attachment 365174
> View attachment 365175


uhhhhhh those guys arent ecto u coper






theyre mesomorphs with smaller waists, real endomorphs like playboypuertorican have dogshit bodies


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Apr 26, 2020)

are ectomorphs the fat ones or the skinny ones


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Apr 26, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> uhhhhhh those guys arent ecto u coper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 David Laid and Zyzz were ectos who took steroids.


----------



## Beetlejuice (Apr 26, 2020)

i am a ectomanlet,never began


----------



## intovoid (Apr 26, 2020)

Gunoieru said:


> No me before and after.


great job on the physique but why the buzzcut?


----------



## Barry (Apr 29, 2020)

No. I'm an ecto. Very easy to get a lean swimmer physique and you can eat all kinds of shit food as long as you exercise.

You won't build muscle like a mesomorph or endo and will always be lean, (unless you do steroids) but you can always do a water cut and look shredded. 

Also, I do this to look very lean and have visible abs etc. and then I just use the morph tool in photoshop for Instagram photos and Tinder photos to make me look bigger than I am.

Literally about five people have ever said anything about it. Most of them guys. Only one girl. I told them I lost some size and definition because I had the flu. LMAO. Nobody cares


----------



## Nero (May 1, 2020)

Ecto frames have the hardest time adding absolute mass/strength(although muscle genetics are always the biggest factor). However they often have better than average aesthetics as they gain mass. Their smaller joints give them a more tapered look. Ectos will many times look slightly more aesthetic because of their proportions. Outside of that somatotypes are mostly bs.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (May 1, 2020)

Nero said:


> Ecto frames have the hardest time adding absolute mass/strength(although muscle genetics are always the biggest factor). However they often have better than average aesthetics as they gain mass. Their smaller joints give them a more tapered look. Ectos will many times look slightly more aesthetic because of their proportions. Outside of that somatotypes are mostly bs.


endo is a curse, i wish i was lean even with eating shit foods


----------



## 6ft4 (May 1, 2020)

An ecto is someone over 6'3 with sub 6.5" wrists
Average height people can have ecto frames but once they finish puberty and start gaining a bit of fat they'll just look like a normal weight guy
For me there is literally no escaping my ecto frame
I shoulder pressed 45kg dumbbells while on tren, my shoulders were gigamogging people but once I put on a pair of shorts and my 8" ankles are exposed people look at me like I'm a circus freak


----------



## Patient A (May 1, 2020)

Gunoieru said:


> No me before and after.


Your posture sucks


----------



## Nero (May 1, 2020)

streege said:


> endo is a curse, i wish i was lean even with eating shit foods


Height, movement and muscle mass are the biggest factors outside of puberty and illness. The genetic variance isn’t actually that significant as far as metabolic rates go. Now for still having good digestion, mood, etc. while eating junk is another story...


----------



## Vladimir makarov (May 1, 2020)

wannalooksmax said:


> No, it's not over if you have decent shoulder width and a very GL face


Its easy having very good face


----------



## bonesoverblood (May 1, 2020)

basedfedoracel said:


> title



Ectomorphs have the best frames.

Steroids make them gods


----------



## 6ft4 (May 1, 2020)

looxmakser49 said:


> your wrist and ankle size shouldn't look bad at all if you have big calves and forearms. do you have pics?


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (May 2, 2020)

Can steroids increase bideltoid?


----------

